# Madison James Gone?



## stryckn9ne (Apr 23, 2014)

the website doesnt exist anymore? anyone know what happened?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 23, 2014)

Read through the MJR subforum. He has a new site.

*www.MadisonJamesResearchChems.com*


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

is that place good. i like some of there products has anybody used them before and would put there rep on the line for them?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 24, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> is that place good. i like some of there products has anybody used them before and would put there rep on the line for them?



Caber and Exemestane caps are g2g. 


Warrior


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

wonder about there peps like igf-lr3 and cjc etc?


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 24, 2014)

Was not impressed by their folli


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

well all most all folli is bunk purchase pep which everything else has all ways been g2g from them sold me bunk folli was told i would get refund but never did.like 140 bucks gone. so hard to tell i dont think anybody has real folli.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 24, 2014)

Want to try purchase peps, but always out of stock. Superior pep has a few myostatin inhibitors but I'll wait to hear from JJ on those. I've noticed texx gears has it as does jintani


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 25, 2014)

i just told you dude purchase peps folli is bunk 100% the owner told me i would get a refund but that never happened then the next post you say i want try pp.wtf wrong with you. now everything else they i have ever gotten from them which is a lot has been good.but folli was no good.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 25, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i just told you dude purchase peps folli is bunk 100% the owner told me i would get a refund but that never happened then the next post you say i want try pp.wtf wrong with you. now everything else they i have ever gotten from them which is a lot has been good.but folli was no good.


Ok. The way you wrote it made it seem like you said they were gtg. Saved me 150 bucks thanks


----------

